# A magyar 'sztárok' el vannak szállva a külföldiekhez képet. :SSS



## jantar (2009 Október 7)

Csak szeretnék pár dolgot leírni általánosságban a magyar sztárokról. Sokan pár magyar énekesnőt és művész dívaként határoznak meg és jellemeznek. Bár egyesek stílusa ezek közül eléggé csúnya. Sokan még azt mondják a tehetség minden. De szerintem ez nem így van hiába tehetséges vki, ha hétköznapi életben elég elutasító és sokat hisz magáról. Sokan tanulhatnának szerénységet és egyszerűséget pár nemzetközi sztártól.

Király Lindát mondják el mindennek és egy pesti barátnőmön keresztül ismerhettem meg és nagyon kedves lány. 

Leírom azt is hogyan viselkedtek a kedvenc együttesem tagjai, akikkel összefuthattam külföldön .
2003 májusában lépett fel Londonban a kedvenc gyerekkori együttesem (Depeche Mode) dalszövegírója, gitárosa és énekese (Martin L. Gore) is a második szóló albumával. A koncert egy családi hangulatú est volt. A koncert után Martintól sikerült aláírást kapni és pár szót váltani vele. Martin L. Gore annak ellenére, hogy az egész világ majd 30 éve ismeri nagyon kedves és megközelíthető ember. Szerintem ő méltán hordhatná fent az orrát, de nem teszi. Velem úgy beszélt mint egy régnemlátott barátjával.
Ja és ugyanilyen kedves Alan Wilder És ők világsztár léttükre nem olyan rátartiak, mint a fent említett magyarok. 

Csak ezt szerettem volna megosztani.


----------



## romesz (2009 Október 7)

ez az a bizonyos kivagyisag. Aki bunko az akkor is az ha a fatetejen ul.


----------



## jantar (2009 Október 7)

*:d*



romesz írta:


> ez az a bizonyos kivagyisag. Aki bunko az akkor is az ha a fatetejen ul.


Kifejtenéd bővebben, mire gondolsz pontosan.


----------



## tunde24 (2009 Október 9)

Én Kiszel Tüncit nem bírom elviselni. Azt hiszi ő a világ legjobb nője, és minden férfi a lába előtt hever. Még a legnagyobb szupermodelleknél is többre tartja magát.


----------



## Hamunatra (2009 Október 9)

Magyarországon már szinte mindenki celeb, aki egy percet is szerepelt valamilyen médiumban. És az ilyen műlények vannak leginkább eltelve maguktól, akik tulajdonképpen semmit sem tudnak felmutatni, de ők sztárok, és úgy is kell bánni velük.


----------



## afca (2009 Október 9)

Magyarország legnagyobb sztárjai:Majka,,művész úr!!!,,BB Évi,,Leóóó az isten,Fekete Pákó,hogy ne írjam le mit gondolok róla,Győzike az inteligenciabajnok,,terepszálás terpeszállás,,Tüncike az alsógatya gyűjtő,Beja asszony,a csodálatos hangú Fresh lányok és még lehetne sorolni.Ezekre van szükség ????Mind lehet köszönni a Telaviv TV-nek meg a többi kereskedelmi televíziónak.Hogy is mondta Hofi??Kereskedelmi csatorna?Nem is csatorna kanális...a csatornában ennyi szar nincs!!!


----------



## Zolka71 (2009 Október 9)

vannak nálunk egyáltalán sztárok?
pláne megasztárok?


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 Október 9)

Ami itt van a tv-kben azok csak folynak mint víz a csapból naponta többször. Ők nem sztárok, csak egy áru amivel eladják a pocsék műsorokat. A sztár az igazi valamit élete során letett az asztalra és ez érték, sok évtizeden keresztül is. Ezt a szót, hogy sztár a Dáridó műsoraival a Lagzi Lajcsi elcsépelte és ma már csak annyi mint, asztal, ablak, szék. :-(


----------



## john15 (2009 Október 10)

Zolka71 írta:


> vannak nálunk egyáltalán sztárok?
> pláne megasztárok?


 

Nincsenek! De mától sajnos ismét megkezdik a gyártásukat. Kezdődik az új megasztár műsor. Mától megint nem nézek szombat esténként tv-t.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 Október 11)

Zolka71 írta:


> vannak nálunk egyáltalán sztárok?
> pláne megasztárok?



Sztárok téren nem vitás, hogy Zámbó Jimmy, Demjén, Varga Miklós, Charlie, Máté Péter ők azok voltak és azok a mai napig is.  Megasztár téren én Tóth Lüszit, Molnár Ferenc Karamellt, Fekete Dávidot mondanám. Nekik legalább van hangjuk, tehetségesek, nem járnak a fellegekben. Őket szeretem nagyon.


----------



## Tratrat (2009 Október 12)

Sziasztok ! Én ezeket a megasztáros Emberkéket nem nevezném sztárnak.Ahhoz ők még túl fiatalok, tapasztalatlanok.Ha öt év mulva is a topon lesznek akkor nevezhetjük őket sztárnak! Szerintem...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Október 12)

Zolka71 írta:


> vannak nálunk egyáltalán sztárok?
> pláne megasztárok?


 
****
Jó a kérdés !
Sőt, nagyon is jogos. Az utóbbi húsz évben inkább
sztárolt egyedekről beszélhetünk, amiknek az esetek 
többségében a béka ülepe alatt sincs a "tehetsége".
/mi több, még nyomokban sem fordul elő bennük,
tisztelet az igen ritka kivételnek./

A médiákban futtatott "sztárok" kiábrándítóak, és
csak a felnövő generáció szellemi fejlődését rongálják.

Még elképesztőbb látni, amikor egy-egy szánalmas
produkción őrjönve sikonganak, tapsolnak, vagy egyéb
módokon fejezik ki a tetszésüket, ahhelyett, hogy
néhány záptojással és fujjogással díjaznák.


----------



## jantar (2009 Október 12)

*:s*

*
Egyik ismerősöm lánya 13 éves és teljesen odáig van Zsédenyiért. Elmeséltem neki milyen volt velem. :S <-- Barátnőm nagy kedvence volt, nekem soha nem volt szimpaikus. :S És a kislány hisztizett, ordított, hogy ez nem igaz az ő kedvencéről. Ennyire meg tudja bolondítani őket az az álszent álarcot viselő nő. :S Iszonyat, és illúzióromboló az egész.
*


----------



## Ágnes1974 (2009 Október 21)

Sziasztok! Magyarország kicsi ország, kicsi piaccal, kis felvevőképességgel. Sok embert el szeretnének adni, ezek az emberek abból élnek, hogy a tv-ben és az újságokban szerepelnek. Főzőműsorok milliós gázsikkal, jópofának gondolt szórakoztató műsorok olyan emberekkel, akiket még egy éve nem is ismertünk... Nem a tehetségükkel, hanem a ripacsságukkal adják el magukat. Én is találkoztam már magyar 'hírességgel', volt, aki csalódás volt, de néhányuk "ember" tudott maradni az ismertsége ellenére is!


----------



## brawn81 (2009 Október 25)

Szememben a mega sztárok nem sztárok!!!A sztár fogalom máshol kezdődik.


----------



## Johnny1961 (2009 Október 25)

Valóban vannak kellemes csalódások a magyar hírességek között, de aki igazán tehetség az megmarad a tartása.


----------



## masnada (2009 Október 26)

szerintem nem sztárnak kéne őket hívni. a celeb szó nagyon jó rájuk.
a celeb jelentése kb szerintem: olyan valakik akiket a média felkap valamiért aminek semmi jelentősége sincs.


----------



## lollipopp (2009 November 2)

Sajnos Magyarországon általában azzal lehet "sztár" valaki ha:

- szimplán egy idióta és ezt felvállalja kamerák előtt vagy
-jókor volt jó időben jó helyen vagy
-tehetős szülőkkel családi háttérrel ismeretséggel rendelkezik
-jól néz ki (ezt is lehet kamatoztatni főleg nők esetében)
-(utóbbi következménye ) "jól fekszik"
-és a maradék (ebből van a legkevesebb) akik valóban értenek valamihez valóban tehetségesek valamiben
Sajnos Magyarországon ez a helyzet!


----------



## Magdolna5x (2009 November 9)

*Tömegesen!*

Tömegesen jelennek meg Magyarországon az egyik napról a másikra "született" celebek. Hatalmas lehetőségeket kapnak...indokolatlanul. Érdemek nélkül!!!
Az értékrendünk, tisztelet a kivételnek, igencsak a "gagyi" irányába mozdul el!





jantar írta:


> Csak szeretnék pár dolgot leírni a Cotton Club Singers-ről, akinek régen Szűcs Gabriella és Zséda is tagja volt.Az egyetemista koromban volt ez a rossz élményem velük kapcsolatban. Az egyik legjobb barátnőm megtudta, hogy az egyetemen felép a CCS és kért, hogy kísérjem el. A műsor végén odaszeretett volna menni hozzájuk beszélni pár szót velük és autogramot kérni, de elküldték. Az elküldés enyhe szó bunkót elutasították. És ehhez hasonlóan jártunk egy pesti bevásárló központban is, ahol a nagynak nevezett Zséda még figyelemre sem méltatott egy plázai haknija után. :S
> 
> Király Lindát mondják el mindennek és egy pesti barátnőmön keresztül ismerhettem meg és nagyon kedves lány.  Nem olyan, mint zsédenyi, aki csak tekergődzik, affektál, szájját húzza, és nagyképű.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magdolna5x (2009 November 9)

*Túl sok!*

Túl sok a semmiből, egy pillanat alatt "nevessé"váló mű"művész". Elárasztják az országot. Az igazi értékek lassan elhomályosodnak mellettük!


----------



## nefelejcs1 (2009 November 11)

nekem már herótom van abból,hogy bárkiből lehet celeb vagy sztár vagy mindegy,hogy hívjuk.Felháborító ez az igénytelenség

sok esetben az igazi tehetségeket pedig nem ismerhetjük meg, mert nincs a hátuk mögött elég pénzes ismerős

sajnos még az is műsor a tv-ben,ha a magánügyeit ott beszéli meg .bármivel bekerülhet a tv-be.Ami pedig elvileg példát statuál.Hát szép példa

már a magánügyeket is meg lehet beszélni, -kiabálni,verekedni- a tv-ben.Ami egyébként példát statuál, elvileg

a "sztárjaink" is átesnek a ló másik oldalára.Sajnos sok esetben nem az erényeikkel,értékeikkel tudnak ismertté válni, hanem ha leisszák magukat, levetkőznek....


----------



## Cressida Beau Pr (2009 November 11)

Ehhez is kettő kell. Ugyanúgy hibásak vagyunk abban, hogy az ilyen emberek hírességgé válhatnak. Mi vagyunk azok a bolondok, akik a viselkedésükön szórakoznak. Mindig lesznek olyan buta emberek, akik ezt élvezik. =) Az igazi tehetséget pedig sokszor nem értékeljük, ezért nem is karolja fel a média a tehetséges embereket. Sok agyalágyultnak nem olyan szórakoztató pl. interjút nézni egy igényesen társalgó hírességgel, mint azt bámulni csipszzabálás közben, hogy hogyan veri össze egymást három kotonszökevény.


----------



## cs242 (2009 December 1)

Magyarországon nem nagyon akad "sztár". Az utóbbi 20 évben pedig kimondottan csak futtatott senkiháziak-nak nevezhetjük őket.


----------



## davidka1983 (2009 December 4)

Legnagyobb sz(t)ar a Gyozike

Mindenki sztar akar lenni nalunk,van akinek se hangja se tehetsege,de felfuttatja a media


----------



## cyber19 (2009 December 6)

A média a legnagyobb hibás, ha jól belegondolsz van kb 100 ilyen arc aki állandóan képernyőn van. Szerencsémre én kevese tévézek, de el tudom képzelni milyen lehet az amikor állandóan ezeket hallod látod. Egy idő után biztosan azonosulsz velük és várod a következő "nagy dobásukat"

Akinek ez jó nézze, akinek nem az meg úgy sem nézi, messze van ez a minőségi "szórakoztatástól", de manapság erre van igény, gondolom ezért vannak képernyőn.


----------



## Gintaka9966 (2009 December 11)

Helló!
szerintem is vannak olyan 'sztárok' akik tényleg el vannak szállva maguktól...sajnos ez a többség, de mindig is lesznek kivételek


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

Hááát IGEN!

EGyet is értek meg nem is!
Igazából van ebben valami. Amikor egy magyar zenei életben ér sikert el, akkor valahoyg el felejti hol is kezdte. Itt Manchesterben probálkoznak magyar bulikkal, de sajnos ez nem igazán megy. Több oka is van, egyszer a fent emlitett zenei személyiségek ilyen hozzáállása ( akármennyiért ki sem jönnek fellépni, és persze szállás, kaja, meg a többi) illetve az angolban sikeresnek ( stabil, jól kereső, több éve itt élő, jó kapcsolatokkal rendelkező tehetősebb magyarok) mondható személyek szintén hasonló hozzá állása. Nem értem! Komolyan nem értem!
Mindenki kifordul önmagából , és sokkal többnek hiszi magát ha pénze van! pedig ők is épp ugy emberek, két lábbal a földön állnak és épp úgy halandóak , mint minden más ember!
Persze, itt is akadnak kivételek! Van szerencsém ismerni pár olyan embert is , akik legbelül is emberiek! Akik nem az ékszereid és kocsid alapján értékelnek! Akik a rosszban épp úgy megismernek és melléd állnak , mint amikor jól megy! Nem vagyunk egyformák, de az élet mindent visszaad! Csak azt nem tudni kinek, mikor és hogyan!


----------



## silband (2010 Január 5)

Én is jártam már így. A kislányommal sétáltunk nyaralás alkalmával mikor egy nevezett sztárral találkoztunk, akit megjegyzem imád és tisztel. Megszólítottuk illedelmesen és megkértük, hogy a kislányom számára egy autógrammot legyenszíves adjon. Erre Ő , hogy jövünk mi ahhoz , hogy zaklatjuk Őt ilyen hülyeséggel. Hát ennyit a mi sztárjainkról.


----------



## silband (2010 Január 5)

Ja és azt elfelejtettem, hogy 3 gyermekes család apa aki mindig azt hangoztatja , hogy Ő mennyire szereti a gyerekeket.


----------



## silband (2010 Január 5)

Akik valóban letettek már vmit az asztalra azokat már nem nézik senkinek, a most csinált átmeneti sztárokat meg istenitik.


----------



## grabbi (2010 Január 6)

sziasztok ebben a témában neked adok igazat.
ezekk 2 hónapig sztárok utána mehetnek a levesbe.
Mellesleg ha ők sztárok akkor a BEATLES micsoda ???


----------



## vankovics22 (2010 Január 8)

Engem az dühít a legjobban, hogy hiába nem sztárok a sztárok mégis vígan megélnek belőle. pedig a többségük egy nagy nulla... aki meg mondjuk normális fizetésre tarthatna igényt az meg sajnos a béka popója alatt van... (pl.pedagógusok)...


----------



## csilucika (2010 Január 8)

Igen elég sok a nagyképű köztük,de azért nem akarom öket védeni de biztos nem egyszerű nekik se egyik fellépésröl rohani a másikra mindig mosolyogni ha fáradt akkor is, a pénzük hát azt nem tudom hogy keresnek a tv-be az egyiknek gyönyörű háza van a másik meg minigarzónba vagy albérletbe lekik,de azért nem kell öket félteni hogy nem lesz mit enni nekik vagy hogy fizetik ki a számlát mint a gyári munkások 60-70ft-ból


----------



## alomlany (2010 Január 10)

sarka kata es hajdu peter hat ok aztan viszik a palmat


----------



## aviance (2010 Január 10)

Magyarországon nincsenek sztárok.
Vannak magyar világhírességek, mint Klein Kelvin - Calvin Klein, Tony Curtis, stb, de ne hasonlítsuk össze Kelemen Ancsával és Tírpák Győzővel, vagy a magát Istennek hisző Hajdú Péterrel. Havasnak igaza van, de nagyon.


----------



## aviance (2010 Január 10)

Katika és Petike avagy Mo- suttyói.
Tiszta szégyen mind a 2, ahogy Havas mondta.
De velük holtversenyben van Marsi Ancsa és a dakar nulla
Szégyenek.


----------



## Ndy01 (2010 Január 13)

Talán nem ide tartozik, de egy tegnapelőtti hír:
http://rockozon.com/index.php?optio...-eltartani-a-csaladomatq&catid=2:tnk&Itemid=4
Na, ennyit a sztárokról, akik le is tettek valamit. Zámbót inkább hagyjuk...


----------



## bent5 (2010 Január 17)

A magyarországi magyarok nem tudják mekkora értéket pocsékoltak és pocsékolnak még most is el....


----------



## eszter1527 (2010 Január 17)

Szerintem az a legnagyobb szégyen magyarországon, hogy azokra emlékezünk és hívjuk őket sztárnak, aki valójában semmit sem rakott le a nemzet javára. És hol vannak azok a magyarok, aki megmásznak olyan hegyeket, amiket csak nagyon kevesen? És az olimpikonjaink? Még őket mondhatnánk sztároknak, mert az ő teljesítményük példamutató! Vagy a magyar irók, költök, akiknek muszáj angol álnevekbe takarózva kiadni könyveiket, mert a hülye magyar csak így veszi meg? Vagy azok az egyetemi hallgatók akik minimális költségekből építenek meg hulladék által üzemelhető autókat, robotokat? vagy a fizikusok, és kémikusok, akik olyan dogokat fedeznek fel, vagy betegségekkel veszik fel a harcot, amiket nem engedélyeztetnek, h kiadják? el kell adniuk az engedélyt külföldre?
szóval, az igazi sztár azt hiszem itt csak az lehet, aki vmi valóságshowba kerül be...


----------



## thelegend (2010 Május 24)

Az a baj, hogy ez a jelenség nemcsak a sztárokra jellemző. Manapság nagyon sok emberen veszem észre, hogy fenn hordja az orrát, és lenéz mindenkit, akinek ellenkezik a véleménye az övével, vagy akit valamilyen nevetséges logika alapján kevesebbnek gondol.
Egyébként sok magyar celebnek(nem sztár) nagy a feje arra, amit letett az asztalra, ami sokszor nagyon kevés. Sajnos ilyen világban élünk, ahol a látszatra adnak az emberek


----------



## atiagi (2010 Június 2)

Magyar sztár: Győzike, Balázs Fecó, focisták... Külföldi: Paul Potts, Cesar Millan, stb Azért van különbség, nem csoda, hogy a magyar sztárok azt sem tudják, hova tegyék magukat...


----------



## Integra (2010 November 27)

Szerintem azért lehettek "sztárok" mert azok közül sokaknak, akik nem tudják megfizetni a nézhető csatornákat azoknak bemagyarázzák, hogy ez a sztárság. Ezt azután vagy beveszi az illető gyomra, vagy nem. Akinek nem, az elkapcsol/kikapcsol, akinek meg igen az fizeti az sms-t a "beszavazósóba".


----------



## kisarany (2011 Március 30)

Szerintem nem nemzetiséghez köthető az hogy valaki hogyan viselkedik , egyszerűen a személyhez kapcsolódik.
Nagyon messze vannak a sztárságtól az ilyen emberek .
(A Depeche Mode nekem is gyerekkori kedvencem , Dave is csinált már olyant ami nem volt szép , de Őneki elnézzük mert letett már az asztalra valamit.)
Egyébként nem is lehet egy lapon emlegetni ilyen rángatózó emberekkel.


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Számomra nem léteznek magyar sztárok...


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## jantar (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Számomra léteznek*

*
Szörényi Levente, Kóbor Jánosék és Deák Bill Gyula.
*



asoka133 írta:


> Számomra nem léteznek magyar sztárok...


----------



## jantar (2011 Augusztus 14)

.[HIDE]http://www.youtube.com/embed/y64jiSd8T7w[/HIDE]


----------



## szori (2011 Augusztus 15)

Teljesen egyet értek


----------



## angyalkám (2011 Augusztus 15)

Szerintem sincs Magyar sztár... felkapott "valakik" de valamicskék!


----------



## eronis (2011 Szeptember 26)

Ne is mondjátok RTL klub, "valóvilág" már megint


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

*szálljanak*

az összes, csak messzire


----------



## morzsa16 (2011 Október 7)

Szerintem azért annyira nincsenek elszálllva, legalábbis a tehetségesek nincsenek... az biztos...


----------



## Vicus 59 (2012 Január 8)

mi,akik nézzük öket tehetünk róla,hogy olyanok amilyenek. Ha nem lennének nézettek ezek a celebműsorok, nem itt tartanánk.Egyszerűbb a nérők sms-ére építeni, mint sok pénzért színvonalas műsort készíteni.


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

A baj az, hogy az igazi sztarok (Vig Mihaly, Pege Aladar +, Cziranku Sandor, Jorgosz, Menyhart Jeno, efZambo Istvan, Horanyi Sandor,...) nincsenek jelen a magyar kozeletben, csak a bunko tiszavirag eletu celeb sztarocskak, tehetseg nelkul.


----------



## othi (2012 Február 17)

Miért,vannak magyar sztárok?


----------



## sniccer (2012 Május 19)

Talán azokat lehet sztároknak nevezni, akik a 12 ezres sporit meg tudják tölteni. pl. Demjén, Zorán, Presser


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Május 20)

Vegyük figyelembe, hogy nemhogy sztárok, de híres színészek sem láthatók a médiába.
Csak ezeket az egyhetes "celebjelölteket" ontják ránk.


----------



## Rojtos (2012 Június 4)

A mai Magyar országon nincsenek sztárok!!Utoljára Páger Antal stb voltak sztárok.Ma fekete pákók és győzikék mekegnek makognak a médiában.Erre vevő a mai liberális társadalom.Ez a kultúra sokaknak.


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Ez egyérdekes kérdés hisz magyar sztárok többsége felkapaszkodott tehetségtelen senki aki azt mutatja meg hogy mekkora tanulatlan bunkók ezek közül is kiemelkedik Kiszel Tünde és vv Krisztofel


----------



## 1958 (2013 Január 30)

forest559 írta:


> Ez egyérdekes kérdés hisz magyar sztárok többsége felkapaszkodott tehetségtelen senki aki azt mutatja meg hogy mekkora tanulatlan bunkók ezek közül is kiemelkedik Kiszel Tünde és vv Krisztofel


Szia forest559!

Azt sem tudom, hogy ki az a Krisztofel, de Kiszel Tünde csak azt használja ki amit tud és így tud olyan életet biztosítani magának a "sok" butuska ember zsebéből amilyent megkíván. Él a lehetőségeivel, Te a helyében őszintén, hogyan is cselekednél, mélyen nézz magadba. Erre nem kell válaszolni. Igazat írsz, de belegondolva mindegyik csak a tömeg által nyújtott lehetőségekkel él. Nem veszik az Emberek észre, hogy Ők is ugyan olyan SZÁROK a saját életük SZTÁRJAI!!!! 

Fénnyel teli áldott szép napot kívánok!!!!


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

ezek csak majmolnak


----------



## maresz1975 (2013 Március 22)

Karamellt én is kedvelem..


----------



## mrjones (2013 Április 2)

Vicus 59 írta:


> mi,akik nézzük öket tehetünk róla,hogy olyanok amilyenek. Ha nem lennének nézettek ezek a celebműsorok, nem itt tartanánk.Egyszerűbb a nérők sms-ére építeni, mint sok pénzért színvonalas műsort készíteni.



Egyetértek. Mi tartjuk életben ezeket a szutykokat azzal, hogy nézzük, szavazunk és egyáltalán: beszélünk róla. Persze ha nem volna olyan nézettségük, amilyen, biztos vagyok benne, hogy sürgősen változtatnának a műsorszerkezeten, a celebjeink meg elmennének végre oda, ahová valók.

"-Mit lehet ez ellen tenni? Ne nézd a tévét. Ha nem tetszik a műsor, mindössze annyit kell tenned, hogy fogod a távirányítót, és kiveszed belőle: ezt." (Vektor)


----------



## Tsubi (2013 Április 4)

Szerintem még az egyébként tehetséges emberek (akik tehetségük miatt lehetnének akár sztárok is) ott rontják el a dolgot, hogy túl nagy belátást engednek a magánéletükbe. Elhiszem, hogy a bulvárra nagyobb igény van és többen olvassák, mint a színvonalas lapokat, de aki igazán tehetséges, annak nincs szüksége ilyenfajta ismertségre. Csak magamból tudok kiindulni, de engem kifejezetten taszít, ha a jó hangú énekes vigyorog rám az újság címlapjáról, de nem azt közlik benne, hogy mikor lesz a következő koncertje, hanem azt, hogy ismét halálosan szerelmes, majd 1 év múlva ismét "életre szóló" kapcsolatot alakít valaki mással, később pedig megismerte élete párját, aki persze ismét más. Miért kell nekem ezt tudnom? Miért kellene, hogy érdekeljen, ha egy színész alkoholista, vagy a legyet is röptében típus, esetleg meleg, ha egyébként kiváló a filmben vagy színpadon? Miért nem a lényeges dolgokkal akarnak kitűnni? Erről a marketingszakembereket kellene megkérdezni, de szerintem a pocsék reklám nem reklám.


----------



## jantar (2016 Január 24)

jantar írta:


> Csak szeretnék pár dolgot leírni általánosságban a magyar sztárokról. Sokan pár magyar énekesnőt és művész dívaként határoznak meg és jellemeznek. Bár egyesek stílusa ezek közül eléggé csúnya. Sokan még azt mondják a tehetség minden. De szerintem ez nem így van hiába tehetséges vki, ha hétköznapi életben elég elutasító és sokat hisz magáról. Sokan tanulhatnának szerénységet és egyszerűséget pár nemzetközi sztártól.
> 
> Király Lindát mondják el mindennek és egy pesti barátnőmön keresztül ismerhettem meg és nagyon kedves lány.
> 
> ...


----------

